

Show HN: A Personal Blog - aruss

Hi HN,<p>I know, I know.  Not another personal site.  I&#x27;m just looking for a few quick eyes on my blog[1].  I&#x27;m not a designer at all, but would really value any advice you might have (whether or not you&#x27;re a designer yourself).<p>I had two specific questions: is the menu ok from a UX perspective (for example, the resume icon isn&#x27;t that clear)? And, how could I improve the typography?  Any&#x2F;all general feedback would be much appreciated!<p>I hope to be submitting actually worthwhile content from my site (projects&#x2F;posts) soon! :)<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ahrussell.com&#x2F;
======
dbieber
>Experience creating programs to reproduce speech and musical style

Would love to see more about this
[https://ahrussell.com/projects/fifthseason/run](https://ahrussell.com/projects/fifthseason/run)
Would be esp. awesome to hear the generated music.

~~~
aruss
Thanks for checking it out! I'm currently getting into Haskell, and one of my
future projects is to use the Euterpea library to re-do this project. I
especially want to add in real-time accompaniment using some basic harmonic
theory.

Right now I'm working on a Haskell project to do intersolar pathfinding
(pathfinding with gravitational effects). I want to see how to get A* or
something similar like D* Lite to pick up on gravitational slingshotting by
adjusting the heuristic.

------
auganov
That grey in the middle. Feels wrong (reduces contrast too much and thus
readability). Navigation looks ok, but I don't understand it. The icons are a
bit too cypher'ish.

